# Sine Vise help



## jimi43 (21 Oct 2014)

Hello

Some time ago...I bought a vise at a bootfair for a couple of quid. It looked quality so I snapped it up and cleaned it.












It wasn't until I got the mill and dragged it out this evening for a hold down job that I realised that it was a sine vise!! 

While I was cleaning it, I noticed the screw holding down the top half...






That was a bit of a revelation! 

So I investigated the vise using Google and being familiar with sine bars...I tried "sine vise" and realised what I had was a bit more special than a plain old machine vise!

Now the question.

I thought there was something missing because clearly you should be able to lock it at any angle you want....and all the examples I have seen online have either a bracket on the side of differing types...or a screw that works from the back to lock the top half up at different angles depending on how far the screw is wound in.

But this vise has neither...nor does it have any visible locations where a missing one would have been fitted.

So..the question is..how the hell do I lock this at whatever angle I want. Surely..gauge blocks are not left in place..that wouldn't work...so does anyone know?

Any help gratefully received.

Jimi


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2014)

I'd say the vise is not meant to be clamped to a mill, it's not robust enough.

Suspect it's intended for surface plate marking out only with slip gauges in place.

Does seem strange for there to be no locking quadrant though.


----------



## jimi43 (22 Oct 2014)

CHJ":3gfl4tfj said:


> I'd say the vise is not meant to be clamped to a mill, it's not robust enough.
> 
> Suspect it's intended for surface plate marking out only with slip gauges in place.
> 
> Does seem strange for there to be no locking quadrant though.



Cheers for the reply mate...

I wondered about the strength...it doesn't seem anywhere near as robust as my VERTEX so I was going to use it on a tiny Proxxon drill/mill that I have just acquired using an x-y table to do some precision aluminium work...and it does seem to have the cutout for T-slot clamps so was intended to be bolted down to a table.

I suppose I could drill out holes and tap them for a quadrant if push comes to shove

Jimi


----------



## Racers (22 Oct 2014)

Its got a round bar to locate the slip gauges under, so marking out looks like its function.

Pete


----------

